# Multiplicador de tensión.



## e-lectra (Ago 31, 2006)

Me gustaría saber que diodos y condensadores utilizaríais para poder hacer un multiplicador de tensíon por 5, siendo la tensión aplicada al circuito de 220 V. Por favor decirme algo, por que tengo una pelea con mi profe por culpa de esto.
Un saluditos a todos.


----------



## Dario Vega (Ago 31, 2006)

Aqui hay un link donde explica un poco los multiplicadores de tensión. La tensión de ambos (diodos y capacitores) sería el doble de la tensión pico que ingresa.

Espero te sirva

Saludos

http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/src/mul/


----------



## e-lectra (Ago 31, 2006)

Sería el doble en caso de que fuese doblador, pero como hay que multiplicarlo por 5 sería la tension de pico por 5 ¿no?.


----------



## Dario Vega (Ago 31, 2006)

En el siguiente circuito (multiplica por 4) sería asi:

1-Semiciclo negativo carga a C1 a un valor pico a través de D1
2-Semiciclo positivo carga a C2 al doble de valor pico a traves de D2 (suma de tensión de entrada más carga de C1)
3-Semiciclo negativo, C1 y la entrada estan en oposición, C3 se carga al doble desde C2 a través de C3
4-Semiciclo positivo,D2 no conduce porque en ambos extremos tiene el mismo potencial (entrada + C1por un lado y C2 al doble por el otro). Asi C4 se cargara al doble del valor pico (por un lado esta la serie de entrada+C1+C3=4Vpico, por el otro C2=2Vpico en oposición, asi C4 queda en 2Vpico)

De esta forma en la salida hay 4 veces la tensión, pero cada capacitor (C2 y C4) esta cargado al doble. El único capacitor que no se carga al doble es C1 que solo se carga a una vez la tensión pico.

Espero que la explicación me haya salido clara, no es fácil cuando hay que escribirlo.

Saludos


----------



## e-lectra (Sep 1, 2006)

Gracias por el documento de multiplicador por 4, me vendrá muy útil, pero a mi lo que realmente me interesa es saber que diodo y condensador debo cojer para hacer el multiplicador por 5 con una tension de 220 V.


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 1, 2006)

Las tensiones de diodos y capacitores deben ser el doble de la tensión pico más un factor de seguridad (puede ser un 10%). La corriente de los diodos debe soportar la corriente del circuito de carga asi que ese será el valor.
El valor de las capacidades depende del ripple que desees tener.
Te adjunto un link con una hoja de cálculo para diseñar multiplicadores y también el link general donde hay información útil sobre ellos.
Espero te sirva
Saludos

http://www.voltagemultipliers.com/other/Multiplier Design.xls

http://www.voltagemultipliers.com/html/multdesign.html


----------



## cesarSM (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en la comu... quisera saber un poco mas y mi pregunta es que si saben donde puedo encontar un poco de teoria en un multiplicador de tension ya que no tengo bien claro que es lo que se obtiene corriente directa o riso... ya que en algunos libros no le ponen resistencias y en otros si... y sabemos que el rizado se basa en  t=RC eso ...gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 13, 2006)

Supongo que te refieres a elevadores de tension por diodos?

Siempre funcionan con corriente alterna ya que es necesario polalizar el diodo en directa para cargar el condensador y en inversa para retener. 
Para conseguir la corriente al terna a veces se debe intercalar un condensador, por ejemplo si utilizas un 555 la tension es de 0V y 5V y eso no funciona, intercalas el condensador y ya estas en alterna.


El funcionamiento es muy sencillo.
Imagina una escalera de madera de mano y unos cubos llenos de agua.

poner el primer cubo de agua al suelo----te agachas y pones el cubo (condensador con carga)  en el primer peldaño, el peldaño impide que se caiga (diodo)-------pones el segundo cubo en el suelo.-------subes el cubo del primer peldaño al segundo-------subes el cubo del suelo al primer peldaño------prepraras otro cubo en el suelo.

Cada peldano representa una subida de tension y cuando llegue al final de la escalera tienes un deposito cilindrico/tubo que es igual de largo que la escalera (condensador final a masa) que tiene la tension  multiplicada por N.


Las resistencias que me comentas si no me equivoco son para compensar las tolerancias de los diodos y condensadores para aplicaciones de alta tension. Poniendo resistencias de elevado valor evitamos que ciertos componentes tengan mayor tension que la que puedan aguantar.

Imaginate que los condensadores o diodos tienen una tolerancia del 50% y la tension nominal es de 1000V, pero con la tolerancia podria ser de solo 500V, pues se podria freir el componente, pero no solo eso sino que ademas el restos de piezas tambien deberian aguantas mas al cortocircuitarse la pieza fundiendo en cadena todo el multiplicador.

En necesario seleccionar bien las piezas segun la tension en que trabajan.


Si lo que deseas es elevar de 5V a 20V pues sin resistencias ni nada, cualquier diodo/condensador aguanta perfectamente esas tensiones.
Pero a 220V las cosas cambian, debes tener en cuenta la tension inversa del diodo que si no me equivoco es 2*V y la del condensador.


----------



## cesarSM (Oct 13, 2006)

Gracias, si, ya lo entiendo mas.... pero una pregunta tu vas a tener en la salida de eso... un valor de continua pura?? no pero que pasa si yo le pongo algo mas por ej a la salida de un condensador... una resistencia entonces ya se provoca el rizado... es por que se descarga ese condensador en R... no... entonces tambien viene la pregunta que no es muy bueno el doblador de tension porque... no vas a tener una salida pura... ya que al colocar una R ya tendras rizado... (salvo que el condensador sea grande para que el t sea muy grande..) bueno esta bien o me equivoco... finalmente una conclusion que sacaria es hacer multiplicadores de tension con condensadores con carga alta...


----------



## fraxisco (Mar 29, 2009)

hola soy nuevo tambien y queria preguntar si uno pude elevar el voltaje por ejemplo de 12 v a unos 10.000 v o mas como para hacer saltar una chispa de un lado a otro pero sin amperaje para que no hayga riesgo electrocutarse


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo tambien y queria preguntar si uno pude elevar el voltaje por ejemplo de 12 v a unos 10.000 v o mas como para hacer saltar una chispa de un lado a otro pero sin amperaje para que no hayga riesgo electrocutarse


Mira este proyecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm

o este otro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/


----------



## ls2k (Mar 29, 2009)

jejejej hace un tiempo hice un circuito parecido al que muestra fogonazo... le saque una chispa de unos 5cm y me mate de la risa...


----------



## miguelato (Sep 9, 2009)

hola , mira este link:

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm


----------



## capozeppelin (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola: Buscando en el foro encontré la siguiente explicación acerca del funcionamiento del sistema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

La imagen del circuito multiplicador es la siguiente







Sin embargo, no me queda claro algo.
Según busqué en varios lugares, se explica el funcionamiento del circuito diciendo que, en el primer semiciclo a considerar, se produce la conducción del primer diodo, (D1 en el dibujo), mientras que los restantes diodos permanecen cortados. Mi pregunta es: D3 y D5 en el mismo semiciclo considerado en el ejemplo que propongo, no estarían conduciendo también?
Esperando una respuesta, los saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2010)

Claro porque al inicio no tiene cargas para mover


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 18, 2010)

En el primer momento todo esta descargado, por lo que el voltaje del primer semiciclo no pasa mas alla de C2 y C3 debido a que se tienen que cargar....conforme van llegando mas semicilclos se van cargando poco a poco los capacitores secuencialmente y van encendiendo mas etapas...


----------



## Kamu (Jun 10, 2010)

perdonad si la pregunta que voy a hacer es un poco tonta pero esque soy aficionado y despues de haber leido como motar el multiplicador de tension no me a quedado claro como calcular los valores de los condensadores que capacitancia han de tener por lo que agradeceria que me dijerais como hacer los calculos.

de antemano GRACIAS =)


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 11, 2010)

Ante todo, un saludo a todo el que me ayude a resolver estas duda.

Soy un humilde estudiante de electronica y mi nivel de conocimiento aún es elemental. asi que si lo q pregunto es una piedra (no see, va en contra de las leyes de la fisica o simplemente está mal) pido disculpas desde ya  

bueno he estado revisando un poco en el foro acerca de multiplicadores de voltaje:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/multiplicador-voltaje-alimentar-amplificador-9631/

y si mal no entendí a la hora de multiplicar un voltaje existe una pérdida de corriente, cierto?
La corriente que se pierde en el proceso, sigue alguna progresión en especial?. no see al inicio cae 1/2, luego 1/3 y asi sucesivamente?

bueno y si se pierde corriente en el proceso... no le podría poner un transistor a la salida del multiplicador para así recuperar la corriente perdida?? porquee creo q una cosa q hacen los transistores es eso no? aumentar corriente... o es muy poco lo que se aumenta?

ah y si se puede... sería recomendable? no se... probablemente se caliente mucho el transistor. y para q no se derrita necesite un disipador de 1mt^2 

ah y una cosa mas: hay algun otro factor influyente en el proceso q estoy pasando por alto? digo, para saber. 

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2010)

La corriente NO se pierde . . .  se transforma , o sea que si querés duplicar la tensión , entonces el circuito va a tomar el doble de corriente , lo mismo que haría un transformador !

Saludos !


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 11, 2010)

Oooohhh muchisimas gracias , yo pense que se disipaba en forma de calor o algo asi. 

Entonces por ejemplo, si tengo un circuito que necesite 24 V y 300mA y dispongo de un transformador de 1A y 8V si se puede alimentar usando el multiplicador. 

Pero si necesito 24V y 500mA no se puede porque no alcanza la corriente de suminstro.
estoy bien?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2010)

Estudiá la Ley de Ohm, ahi vas encontrar tus respuestas 
En un multiplicador la POTENCIA es la misma en la entrada y en la salida porque la energia no se saca del aire.La potencia es igual a:

V*I= potencia (watts)

V=tension  I=corriente



> bueno y si se pierde corriente en el proceso... no le podría poner un  transistor a la salida del multiplicador para así recuperar la corriente  perdida?? porquee creo q una cosa q hacen los transistores es eso no?  aumentar corriente... o es muy poco lo que se aumenta?


El transistor no hace eso justamente, sirve para manejar corrientes elevadas con una pequeña corriente en la base, pero no saca los amperios del aire


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2010)

> oooohhh muchisimas gracias , yo pense q se disipaba en forma de calor o algo asi.
> 
> entonces por ejemplo, si tengo un circuito que necesite 24 V y 300mA y dispongo de un transformador de 1A y 8V si se puede alimentar usando el multiplicador.
> 
> ...


 

Exactamente *kiwhilario* , como te agrega Fernandoae la potencia de salida "debería" ser la misma que la de entrada

P entrada = P salida 

Ve . Ie  = Vs . Is

8 V x 1 A = 24 V x 0,33 A = 8 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, me quedó clarísimo. Gracias a ambos x las respuestas.

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

De nada che !

Saludos !


----------



## jol45 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola  Kiwhilario  y  Dosmetros

     He leido con interes el tema de los dobladores de voltaje.
      Pero puedo agregar que son fuentes de poder de relativamente alta impedancia, Una fuente de poder con tranformador y puente rectificador que rectificara onda completa tendria una impedancia (o resistencia interna) relativamente baja. algunos Ohms. Pero al usar dobladores de tencion ya estamos haciendo pasar la corriente por condensadores que a 50 HZ la inpedancia del condensador a esa frecuencia es relativamente alta , y se termina rectificando en media onda, 
      En mi opinion este tipo de fuente se puede usar para sistemas de bajo consumo de corriente. Estas fuentes mejoran notablemente al trabajar con frecuencias mayores.

     Muchos saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

jol45 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Kiwhilario y Dosmetros
> 
> He leido con interes el tema de los dobladores de voltaje.
> Pero puedo agregar que son fuentes de poder de relativamente alta impedancia, Una fuente de poder con tranformador y puente rectificador que rectificara onda completa tendria una impedancia (o resistencia interna) relativamente baja. algunos Ohms. Pero al usar dobladores de tencion ya estamos haciendo pasar la corriente por condensadores que a 50 HZ la inpedancia del condensador a esa frecuencia es relativamente alta , y se termina rectificando en media onda,
> ...


 


Claro , se utilizan para bajas corrientes en general , ya que no tienen un buen rendimiento.

Se utilizan multiplicadores para los generadores de iones , también se los utilizaba para la AT (2kV) de los tubos de osciloscopio y se ahorraban un fly-back. Se utilizaban dobladores para las fuentes de PC trabajando desde 110 Vac.

En lo particular yo NO utilizaría un doblador para alimentar una potencia de audio.

Saludos !


----------



## gasnalu (Jul 21, 2010)

Si es un doblador de tension de onda completa, si podes usarlo como una fuente de alimentacion, siempre y cuando tengas en cuenta que a mayor corriente de carga, mayor debe ser el valor de los capacitores, y mayor la tension inversa pico de los diodos rectificadores, esto puedes solucionarlo conectando varios capacitores en paralelo.


----------



## kiwara (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola alguno sabe como calcular el valor de los diodos para el multiplicador de tension de la pagina

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php

Saludos.


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 26, 2010)

El calculo de los diodos, se elije de acuerdo a la carga. Podes tomar como calculo general que la corriente que deben soportar los diodos es 1.5 x IL (IL=corriente de carga).

La tension inversa de los diodos la puedes calcular como 2 x 1,41 x Vsec. del trafo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso-elec...-filtro-condensador/multiplicadores-tension-1

Saludos                                              !


----------



## 1724alfonso (Jul 7, 2011)

una consultA los condensadores pueden ser de cualquier capacidad o tienen que ser determinada ????


----------



## arturkick (Sep 30, 2011)

para aumentar la tension de la salida de un pic para alimentar un servomotor de 700ma y 6v dc que transistor o ampli me recomiendan?, saludos


----------



## jantoniovc (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy tomando mi primer curso de electrónica y planeo hacer un multiplicador de voltaje que eleve los 120V de mi tomacorriente de 3 a 4 veces. El problema es que no se que diodos elegir, se que el maximo voltaje inverso de ruptura del diodo tiene que ser un poco mayor a 2 veces el voltaje del enchufe, pero la corriente que debe soportar ni idea . El circuito es sencillo, no me interesa mucho que la salida de voltaje sea muy uniforme, es para alimentar mi primer coilgun, y mas que nada para ir aprendiendo. 

Es mi primer post, pero llevo un rato leyendo el foro y me gusta mucho. Conocimientos de electrónica mas que básicos, y en la universidad voy comenzando con teoria electromagnetica apenas. 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola Amigo, cual es la potencia que absorbe tu dispositivo?, los elevadores de tension a diodos poseen una impedancia bastante elevada, es decir no permiten entregar valores altos de corriente.


----------



## jantoniovc (Nov 5, 2011)

Ahí tengo otro problema. Mi coilgun solo consta de un capacitor de 680uF a 450 V y la bobina, y lo que se de teoría dice que la potencia son los 450V al cuadrado entre la resistencia que según yo es únicamente la del alambre, y se dispararía mucho. Y la corriente igual porque la descarga del capacitor es prácticamente instantánea no? Entonces la corriente para cargar el capacitor es lo que no se calcular y seria la misma que la de los diodos? Y dependiendo de esa corriente es lo rápido que se carga el capacitor?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola Amigo, bueno desconozco las expectativas que esperas del dispositivo. Como dato te diria que no es necesario cargar instantaneamente el condensador que posee. Este solo otorga una gran corriente demandada por el devanado del dispositivo. Recuerda que si el condensador posee una aislacion de 450V. nunca superes los 400V. entre sus terminales.


----------



## jantoniovc (Nov 6, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas! arme por separado el multiplicador de voltaje y despues de unas buenas descargas logre aumentar el voltaje del enchufe de 127 AC a 480 DC, use diodos de 3A y 1000V y la corriente que otorga es de apenas 0.1 A y hace que el condensador se cargue en unos 14 segundos. 

Para el multiplicador de voltaje use 3 diodos de los que mencione y 3 condensadores de 10uF a 350 V. con el diagrama que adjunte al principio. Olvidandonos del resto del dispositivo, unicamente el multiplicador de tension, para aumentar la corriente de salida es necesario usar condensadores de mayor capacitancia? esque no quiero gastar a lo tonto jeje


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2011)

Amigo, en efecto si aumentas la capacitancia total permites periodos proporcionalmente mas prolongados de corriente drenada. Vuelvo a reiterar NO superes el valor de tension del condensador adosado al devanado del dispositivo.


----------



## jantoniovc (Nov 6, 2011)

perfecto muchas gracias!


----------



## manuel1581 (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola! Tengo una duda sobres multiplicadores de voltaje, por lo general veo en tutoriales y en libros los circuitos de multiplicadores y te explican el funcionamiento de estos el cual no hay problema. Mi duda es: como funcionarian los duplicadores o triplicadores o cuadriplicadores cuando tienen capacitores unos con los otros valores de capacitancia significantemente diferente (micro vs nano)?? ya se que cambien los valores de los primeros capacitores o ultimos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 26, 2011)

la capacidad determina la corriente maxima que te da el elevador de tension, si colocas baja capacitancia el valor de corriente sera bajo, los valores de capacitancia los determinas en el diseño tomando como referencia la corriente maxima entregada a la carga y el nivel de rizado permitido para la misma, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## samus741 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola,me pueden dar en un adjunto un diagrama de un circuito que me permita aumentar de 9v a 14v sin perdida de corriente. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2012)

Eso no es posible , o sea que si se puede aumentar de 9V*CA* a 14 V*CA* o* DC* , pero el precio que se paga es justamente la corriente.

Saludos !


----------



## samus741 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bueno esta bien correre el riesgo me puedes dar en un adjunto el diagrama del circuito que me permita aumentar de 9v Corriente Directa a 14v  de corriente directa.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2012)

Cuando comprás papas , además de seleccionar el tipo de papas , la pregunta es que cantidad va a llevar . . 

¿ Cuantos Amperes va a llevar Sr. ?

Saludos !


----------



## samus741 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola, el amperaje es 760 miliamperes saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 22, 2012)

No te sirve un multiplicador... necesitas una fuente conmutada tipo "Boost" 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...orosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=1538j292014j13


----------



## gzuz (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Tengo la duda contraria a la que planteo capozzepelin, tal vez sea algo tonto pero si se quiere cargar por ejemplo C4, porque se dice que D2 se pone en circuito abierto? no debería irse la corriente por D2 también ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

Fijate que* inicialmente* C1 se carga a través de D1 , pero C2 y  C3 están descargados entonces no circula corriente por D3








Saludos !


----------



## gzuz (Sep 3, 2012)

Hace tiempo Dario Vega comento lo siguiente:

En el siguiente circuito (multiplica por 4) sería asi:

1-Semiciclo negativo carga a C1 a un valor pico a través de D1
2-Semiciclo positivo carga a C2 al doble de valor pico a traves de D2 (suma de tensión de entrada más carga de C1)
3-Semiciclo negativo, C1 y la entrada estan en oposición, C3 se carga al doble desde C2 a través de C3
4-Semiciclo positivo,D2 no conduce porque en ambos extremos tiene el mismo potencial (entrada + C1por un lado y C2 al doble por el otro). Asi C4 se cargara al doble del valor pico (por un lado esta la serie de entrada+C1+C3=4Vpico, por el otro C2=2Vpico en oposición, asi C4 queda en 2Vpico)

De esta forma en la salida hay 4 veces la tensión, pero cada capacitor (C2 y C4) esta cargado al doble. El único capacitor que no se carga al doble es C1 que solo se carga a una vez la tensión pico.

Espero que la explicación me haya salido clara, no es fácil cuando hay que escribirlo.

Saludos

Mi duda es en el semiciclo 3, porque la corriente no se va por D1?


----------



## Fimonacci (Mar 15, 2013)

disculpen, llevo un rato leyendo aportaciones en el foro y este es el primero que encuentro en el que se especifican tipos de diodos y de condensadores, ante todo gracias, y mi duda es... si quiero hacer un aplificador de voltaje que alcance los 5000 Voltios, que tipo de diodos y de condensadores debo utilizar?
he intentado hacerlo con condensadores ceramicos de 10 NANOfaradios y 3000 Voltios, y diodos 1N4007, pero lo maximo que he conseguido ha sido pasar de 12 a 30 Voltios.
Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2013)

Amigo, que puedo decirte, que tal si empezamos por subir el esquema?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Fimonacci dijo:
			
		

> pero lo maximo que he conseguido ha sido pasar de 12 a 30 Voltios.
> Gracias.


 
Haz Triplicado !

Por ese método será dificil llegar de 12  a 5.000 V , mejor será con una bobina de auto , o de moto , o un flyback de televisor , o si lo querés miniatura una bobina de disparo de flash estroboscópico.

Una vez obtenida una alta tensión , supongamos 15.000 V , se la triplica como vos hiciste , eso hacian los televisores color o los monitores de tubo catódico 

Saludos !


----------



## emmatommy (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola* ,* me dejaron hacer un multiplicador de voltaje con un voltaje de salida *d*e 450v* ,* no me especificaron corriente * d*e salida, tengo un transformador con tap central de 127 v ac a 24 vac, mmm el problema es que segun con el diagrama que pongo, necesito cinco etapas, requiriendo 10 capacitores de 2200uf y 20 diodo*s* 1n4007. Lo simule con multisim y pues.... el p*roblema* es que no estoy seguro si elegì bien los capacitores. o còmo los elijo que capacitancia a que voltaje? ayudenme por*_*fa*vor*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2015)

Si es un proyecto escolar y no te especifcaron corriente de salida , pues con 1 uF ya debería funcionar ! Y son mucho mas baratos.


----------



## emmatommy (Oct 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responder, tengo como corriente de entrada 1 ampere del tranformador, eso no importa?  Si la verdad es que si ando escaso de dinero por hoy. Por eso entre mas barato, mejor jeje.



mm entonces compraria capacitores de 1 uf a 50 v?


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 3, 2015)

Además, no puedes pretender la misma corriente de salida, que la de entrada, ya que la tensión es superior.
Ley de Ohm.

Y, por cierto, _"me parece"_ que de 24 a 450, no alcanza con 5 etapas.


----------



## acalienda (Oct 11, 2015)

Para una tension de entrada de 220 V, el primer condensador de la red se cargara a 315 V , el segundo al doble del primero, el tercero al triple del primero y asi sucesivamente, por lo tanto los condensadores utilizados deben poder soportar la tension de carga . En el caso del multiplicador por 5, el ultimo condensador debera soportar una tension de 1600 V aproximadamente.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 11, 2015)

acalienda dijo:


> Para una tension de entrada de 220 V, el primer condensador de la red se cargara a 315 V , el segundo al doble del primero, el tercero al triple del primero y asi sucesivamente, por lo tanto los condensadores utilizados deben poder soportar la tension de carga . En el caso del multiplicador por 5, el ultimo condensador debera soportar una tension de 1600 V aproximadamente.




Buenas tardes.

En realidad los Condensadores van sumando sus tensiones ya que eléctricamente están en serie, por lo que la tensión en cada uno de ellos es la tensión de entrada, en realidad la tensión en cada Condensador será algo menos ya que, a medida que vamos añadiendo Condensadores, el sistema va teniendo más perdidas.

Sal U2


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

Buenas. Estoy experimentando un poco con arcos eléctricos y carga electrostática.

He visto muchos diseños de multiplicadores de voltaje combinando condensadores y diodos. Cada etapa multiplica la entrada x2. La cuestión es que usan diodos de 1kv y condensadores de 3kv, cuando en la salida obtienen entre 10 y 30 kv. ¿Como resisten los componentes esas tensiones? ¿Es por que las pueden resistir de forma momentánea y si o usas varios segundos se queman? Adjunto vídeo de un ejemplo






gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2020)

Si analizas el esquema de un multiplicador de tensión verás que un condensador solo no soporta la totalidad de la tensión, esta se reparte entre varios y cada uno de ellos trabaja dentro de su margen de seguridad.
Lo mismo ocurre con los diodos.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2020)

De todos modos si son pulsos cortos los componentes electrónicos suelen soportar valores muy superiores a los nominales...
Un rato. A la larga o a la media se rompen.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok ok. Voy a probar a juntar algunos de esos para ver si saco algunos arcos eléctricos. Con mucho cuidado obviamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Ok ok. Voy a probar a juntar algunos de esos para ver si saco algunos arcos eléctricos. Con mucho cuidado obviamente


OJO al piojo
Estos multiplicadores generan CC y pueden quedar cargados aún desconectados, manipular con extrema precaución no sea cosa que te pase

​


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 24, 2020)

Si si, gracias por el consejo. Tras experimentar, luego los descargo uno por uno


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 18, 2020)

Pues no se porque, dejó de funcionar. Lo pruebo y no funciona ni con alto ni con bajo voltaje. 

Por si acaso se quemó he hecho uno nuevo.

Con un transformador de salida 6v y 0,3A aplico CA en A y B. Al haber 4 etapas, debería medir 4x2x6 =48V DC entre B y C pero apenas mido 3 o 4V  ¿Que falla? Los condensadores son 1nF 3Kv y los diodos 1n4007

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 18, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> ...
> Con un transformador de salida 6v y 0,3A aplico CA en A y B. Al haber 4 etapas, debería medir 4x2x6 =48V DC entre B y C pero apenas mido 3 o 4V
> ¿Que falla? Los condensadores son 1nF 3Kv y los diodos 1n4007



No falla nada. 

Esos multiplicadores son para *MUY* baja corriente, la impedancia de entrada de un tester  (10Meg o mayor) ya te afecta la lectura. 
Si te tomás el trabajo de simular el circuito alimentando con 6Vca@50Hz con una resistencia de carga de 10Meg , en la salida vas a tener aproximadamente ese valor.  

Alimentado con 220Vca@50Hz  y estando en vacío la salida teórica son unos 2200Vcc ,  para arco acojonante le falta bastante.


Si el anterior dejó de funcionar puede deberse a dos causas:

- Reventó un diodo/condensador debido a que durante el instante de descarga las tensiones no son iguales en cada elemento.

- Se formó un camino de descarga debido a la humedad,  una resistencia tan alta como 100Meg ya te tira abajo la tensión , hablando claro de condensadores de 1n.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 18, 2020)

Nunca hice uno de esos, pero los he visto en la epoca en donde los tv usaban un triplicador para alimentar la pantalla con 30KV, y si mi memoria no me falla usaban capacitores de esos valores, con los cual a 50Hz no creo que sea el valor ideal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Claro , para 50Hz y 6V los capacitores deberían ser al menos de 10 uF


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 19, 2020)

Ok, gracias por vuestra ayuda.

¿Y si el voltaje de entrada sube por ejemplo a 2.000V? ¿Que capacidad deberían tener?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2020)

Cero.

2000v es lo que elevaria ese multiplicador (con entrada 220@50Hz).  
Si ya dispones de 2000V... pues lo tirás a la basura.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 19, 2020)

No depénde de la tensión de entrada sino de la frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Ahhh , y va a tardar unos buenos segundos en llegar a la tensión final


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 19, 2020)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Me temo que me expliqué mal. Ese de la foto lo usaba con el circuito de una de esas raquetas mata moscas eléctricas y conseguía arcos de unos 5mm. Pero dejó de funcionar. Luego compré condensadores de 2,2nf y 4Kv con la idea de ponerlos en serie y que desarrollasen 1,1nf y 8Kv. Luego les agregaría unos diodos de 8Kv con la idea de poder usarlo con un transformador de micrrondas (Con muuucho cuidado obviamente).

La frecuencia serían los 50 hz de la red doméstica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Ese de la foto lo usaba con el circuito de una de esas raquetas mata moscas eléctricas y conseguía arcos de unos 5mm. Pero dejó de funcionar.


 
Algún componente se quemó  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algún componente se quemó  🤷‍♂️




Eso supuse, por eso subí a 8kv tanto en condensadores como en diodos. Lo construiré igualmente y probaré con la raqueta y con el MOT, pero no se si funcionará o bien si habrá valores más adecuados para los componentes


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 14, 2021)

acalienda dijo:


> Para una tension de entrada de 220 V, el primer condensador de la red se cargara a 315 V , el segundo al doble del primero, el tercero al triple del primero y asi sucesivamente, por lo tanto los condensadores utilizados deben poder soportar la tension de carga . En el caso del multiplicador por 5, el ultimo condensador debera soportar una tension de 1600 V aproximadamente.



Estoy armando un Cuadriplicador a 220 volt para un electrificador de mosquitos...
Mi duda es que veo que *esta opinión esta a posterior corregida...opinando que la tensión se distribuye* entre los capacitores y tienen la tensión de entrada y que la suma en serie provee la tensión total.

En mi caso el ultimo capacitor tendría que tener unos 1240 volts teoricos, por todo lo explicado (estoy usando  100-200 Nanofaradios) y medido independiente (o sea solo sus dos patas del ultimo, el 0.22uF)   tengo un pico de lectura de 1000 volts que baja a 670 volts por la carga del tester.

Mi idea es que el ultimo capacitor tiene que ser de 1500volts como minimo... o algo no estoy entendiendo ?
Lo mismo que los intermedios...de 800 y 1000 ....

Nuevitos los capacitores   

Cual es la tensión de trabajo de estos Capacitores para esta aplicación? la Indicada WV o la TV ???   
Esta a prueba hace unos dias y sigue perfecto.


Gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2021)

Por que mejor no lees el post y mirás todos los "dibujitos" , que eso está explicado y graficado perfectamente


----------

